# Tony Xu’s Message to DoorDash Employees (Have a Merry Xmas - You're Fired!)



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Tony Xu’s Message to DoorDash Employees - DoorDash Newsroom


Earlier today, Tony Xu shared the following with DoorDash employees: This is the most difficult change to DoorDash that I’ve had to announce in our almost 10-year history. Today, we are reducing our corporate headcount by approximately 1250 people and saying goodbye to many talented teammates...




doordash.news


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Winding down? 250 is a LOT.

I mean, I had thoughts watching the piss-poor offers no one in their right mind would take flooding in. If I struggle and am rarely over 3% AR, how much REAL business can they be doing? Sure there are ants, but at $2.50 a pop they will quit pretty fast, and these offers are just not going to get divered. Customers got used to the concept they don’t need to tip. So they don’t.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Winding down? 250 is a LOT.


1250. But at least they get 17 weeks of pay and stock options. I got zero, zip, zilch, nada when they deactivated me.

The DD business model seems to be 1. cut costs, 2. cut costs, 3. cut costs, .... 10. Profit!


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

The Xuctator strikes again!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

All the tech companies are laying off right now. The bosses finally figured out how little work those $200k programers actually do.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

all these companies get invested in by banks and big wigs so they give all their buddies a job with huge salaries that are not comparable for the industry. All they is app based. Once you figure you only need tech and can get rid of 97 percent of the top staff then bye bye. But all these companies operate at huge loss


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Buckiemohawk said:


> all these companies get invested in by banks and big wigs so they give all their buddies a job with huge salaries that are not comparable for the industry. All they is app based. Once you figure you only need tech and can get rid of 97 percent of the top staff then bye bye. But all these companies operate at huge loss


All of these VC-funded Silicon Valley monstrosities seem to be the same. Huge amount of do-less-than-nothing diversity and inclusion officers and other such BS positions. They burn thru the VC cash. Execs make a killing. Eventually they go belly up or get swallowed by a bigger fish. In DD's case, they already spent a huge amount up front on developing their software for their operations center, restaurant app and driver app, and on marketing. Now that their network is in place and they have thousands restaurants locked-in, how much can their operating costs really be? And since they eat 30% from restaurants, pay drivers nothing and outsource support to the 3rd world, it shouldn't be hard for them to turn a profit. You would think anyway.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> 1250. But at least they get 17 weeks of pay and stock options. I got zero, zip, zilch, nada when they deactivated me.
> 
> The DD business model seems to be 1. cut costs, 2. cut costs, 3. cut costs, .... 10. Profit!


Of course that's why they need to save so much money so they can overpay the people doing all the screwing


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> All of these VC-funded Silicon Valley monstrosities seem to be the same. Huge amount of do-less-than-nothing diversity and inclusion officers and other such BS positions. They burn thru the VC cash. Execs make a killing. Eventually they go belly up or get swallowed by a bigger fish. In DD's case, they already spent a huge amount up front on developing their software for their operations center, restaurant app and driver app, and on marketing. Now that their network is in place and they have thousands restaurants locked-in, how much can their operating costs really be? And since they eat 30% from restaurants, pay drivers nothing and outsource support to the 3rd world, it shouldn't be hard for them to turn a profit. You would think anyway.


they have too much waste and will belly up


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

FL_Steve said:


> All of these VC-funded Silicon Valley monstrosities seem to be the same. Huge amount of do-less-than-nothing diversity and inclusion officers and other such BS positions. They burn thru the VC cash. Execs make a killing. Eventually they go belly up or get swallowed by a bigger fish. In DD's case, they already spent a huge amount up front on developing their software for their operations center, restaurant app and driver app, and on marketing. Now that their network is in place and they have thousands restaurants locked-in, how much can their operating costs really be? And since they eat 30% from restaurants, pay drivers nothing and outsource support to the 3rd world, it shouldn't be hard for them to turn a profit. You would think anyway.


You would, right? Except that these types of UM (Upper Management) teams do not follow standard (good) management rules and practices, as I myself did was I was a CEO.

Their model is based on inversion (UM pretty much always does the opposite of what they say), predatory/slavemaster practices, and constant scheming and scamming.

*The tragic thing here is that they are so incompetent at even the most basic management skills that they are the ones who should be fired by DD stock owners, who last time I looked had lost around 20 billion dollars*. But since most boards nowadays are controlled and/or manipulated by the Execs, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

BTW, 1250 staffers fired by Door Dash out of how many? Anyone knows?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> BTW, 1250 staffers fired by Door Dash out of how many? Anyone knows?


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

.
This article says 6% of global workforce.  1250/6% = *20833*. They must have done a LOT of hiring this year









DoorDash to Slash About 1,250 Jobs to Pare Back Rising Costs


DoorDash Inc. is cutting about 1,250 jobs to rein in expenses, acknowledging that a rapid expansion during the pandemic boom has led to mounting losses.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> .
> This article says 6% of global workforce. 1250/6% = *20833*. They must have done a LOT of hiring this year
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they’re counting dashers, too, to end up with <10%. 😂


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I can't believe they have 8,600 working in corporate. Based on the performance of their crappy app I figured it was more like 50 people total and all in some IT boiler room. All of their customer service is outsourced to a contractor overseas so I doubt they are included in the mix. Maybe if they spent less money on crap advertising and donating to joke causes they'd be in a better situation.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> All the tech companies are laying off right now. The bosses finally figured out how little work those $200k programers actually do.


Some of those guys were working two jobs from home simultaneously. They'd set up two workstations and use those mouse pads that moves the mouse around ever few seconds so it looks like they're working.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> Some of those guys were working two jobs from home simultaneously. They'd set up two workstations and use those mouse pads that moves the mouse around ever few seconds so it looks like they're working.


Also, so many of these companies started creating/hiring for junk positions that serve absolutely no purpose.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> I can't believe they have 8,600 working in corporate. Based on the performance of their crappy app I figured it was more like 50 people total and all in some IT boiler room. All of their customer service is outsourced to a contractor overseas so I doubt they are included in the mix. Maybe if they spent less money on crap advertising and donating to joke causes they'd be in a better situation.


From the Doordash site. But, the CNBC article on their layoffs repeats the "8,600 corporate employees"


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Maybe they’re counting dashers, too, to end up with <10%. 😂


LOL. 
Nope, the braggard-in-chief says they have 3 million drivers (next year he'll probably say 30 million...)


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> LOL.
> Nope, the braggard-in-chief says they have 3 million drivers (next year he'll probably say 30 million...)


They may very well have 3 million _registered_ drivers. But 300K actually driving.

If not for you guys and finding this forum I would have long quit.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Well, maybe part of the severance package includes lifetime Top Dasher status so the folks being laid off can go do that


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m more concerned it’ll trickle down to us. It does seem the market’s oversaturated with drivers. I don’t bother even switching DD on some days. I can’t keep hitting “decline” every 2 seconds for hours.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Alltel77 said:


> Well, maybe part of the severance package includes lifetime Top Dasher status so the folks being laid off can go do that


Now THAT would be some seriously awesome karma! 
Let these woke punks experience what we experience every day LOL.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Now THAT would be some seriously awesome karma!
> Let these woke punks experience what we experience every day LOL.


But how do you know they’re woke?!? Maybe he’s just purging the heterosexual white males?


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> But how do you know they’re woke?!? Maybe he’s just purging the heterosexual white males?


Problem is , not many of us left 😉


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Emptynesst said:


> Problem is , not many of us left 😉


Oh, trust me, I KNOW. 😂


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Maybe Tony Xu should take one for the team. If he steps down think about how many jobs can be saved.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tony needs new shoes, and doesn't want to take a pay cut.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I think the FTC is about to come crashing down on Uber and Lyft and DD and they are just buckling up for what is coming in 2023.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I think the FTC is about to come crashing down on Uber and Lyft and DD and they are just buckling up for what is coming in 2023.


That would be nice but it's very doubtful. Pretty much all 3-letters agencies are entirely controlled by "higher" powers.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I think the FTC is about to come crashing down on Uber and Lyft and DD and they are just buckling up for what is coming in 2023.


----------



## joyforjoy (Apr 21, 2021)

You guys bring racism and alt-right into every discussion but without the old civil rights leaders, you guys would owe your whole paycheck to the company store.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

joyforjoy said:


> You guys bring racism and alt-right into every discussion but without the old civil rights leaders, you guys would owe your whole paycheck to the company store.


Using that train of thought,
there have been righteous men and women all throughout history, and from all walks of life.
Do I need to vote only Republican because of Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation?
What have you, you referring to any, "old" done for me lately?
Besides stuffing your own pockets?
Like you said "old" Civil rights leaders.
How does that fit in to today's reality?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

joyforjoy said:


> You guys bring racism and alt-right into every discussion but without the old civil rights leaders, you guys would owe your whole paycheck to the company store.


----------

